# Install Windows Server 2008 on VMware !!



## aznkoolguy (May 14, 2012)

I have just downloaded Windows Server 2008 R2 and I want to install it in VMware. When I start the virtual machine it doesn't recognize the setup file for windows server 2008. Can someone help me?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There shouldn't be any "setup file". It should be a disk image, an ISO file. Read the directions.

Do you have your product key ready? It will need to be licensed and activated.


----------



## aznkoolguy (May 14, 2012)

There is no lincese key because I downloaded the trial version. Is there a way I can make an iso image of the application I downloaded.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Did you download the VHD or ISO?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

aznkoolguy said:


> There is no lincese key because I downloaded the trial version. Is there a way I can make an iso image of the application I downloaded.


Not if you downloaded an application. What do you have?

Yes, they are all "trial versions" until you enter the key, or they run out.


----------

